# Zombie Clown



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Straight from the circus of the undead, we bring you a new variant zombie called Zombie Clown. Feedback is welcome.
Happy Holidays
-SPFX


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gross, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's awesome! I love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the dead eye.

Should the open gash on the head have some dried blood?

I like the way that you made him an august. White face is over played in my opinion.

I also like how you don't have him smiling. Features look fake when can't be changed. Good job!

Also the aged wrinkles add some fear factor of the cranky old man. Love it!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, another amazing mask! I love it, it should be a huge seller.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

And people wonder why people are scared of clowns. Very creepy.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you kindly for the feedback everyone.
Have a great week.
-SPFX


----------



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Man this clown would be creepy even if he wasn't the living dead! Love it.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy Crap! Outstandingly scarey guy. I love the deformed nose, the gaze of the one eyed guy, nice job with the skin, hair and makeup on his face. Honestly I would pee in my pants if someone in this mask suddenly turned up in the haunt with me. Can't believe more people haven't commented on this guy yet. He really creeps me out...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Before I scrolled down a bit I thought it was a REAL OLD MAN CLOWN, until I saw the rest of the torso...VERY CREEPY and REALISTIC LOOKING!


----------

